
North Korea's missile launch 'may have been thwarted by US cyber attack' - simonduponte
http://www.smh.com.au/world/north-koreas-missile-launch-may-have-been-thwarted-by-us-cyber-attack-20170416-gvlxkv.html
======
deusofnull
"electromagnetic weapons capable of disrupting electronic equipment."

I would really like to learn more about this particular capability. Could you
imagine the impact in an area of conflict 'turning off' all electronics would
cause?

